# Troy Bilt 2550 Gas PW leaks gas



## rhouser (Aug 11, 2008)

Before I stored the gas pressure washer, I drained the gas. When I filled the tank, gas appeared to leak from the filter area but not from the tank or hose fittings. I do not have a primer pump (button) on my model nor do I have a gas shut off valve. What could be causing the leak? I took off the side filter (saturated with gas now) and no apparent openings for gas to leak.
Solutions?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It sounds like the needle and seat in the carburetor...or a stuck float. How long was the PW stored? 

Lightly tap the carb with the handle of a screwdriver and see if the gas leak stops.... tap hard enough to give it a jolt but not so hard as to do damage.

Will the PW start? Or have you tried?

SABL


----------



## rhouser (Aug 11, 2008)

SABL--You are a genius! No leaks, but now it doesn't seem to want to start. I don't have the primer button, but tried the pull handle several times and even recruited my neighbor. Didn't even sound like it wanted to start. Checked the spark plug and no corrosion or dampness--any additional suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Got Spark?

BG


----------



## rhouser (Aug 11, 2008)

How would I test for that?


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Unscrew the spark plug, reattach the plug lead and have someone hold the side of the metal base of the plug against the engine (unpainted part - ideally the head or block) then pull the starter - you should see the plug sparking across its electrodes in the base. (Off course if who ever is holding the plug gets their fingers over the top/ lead connection of the plug - they will very quickly tell you if there was spark power:laugh

If you have spark, try this for a start - tip about 1/2 teaspoon of good fuel down the plug hole - immediately reinstall the plug and have a go at starting with full throttle open and no choke - see how that goes.

In the end - all gasoline engines are the same, if they have spark, fuel and compression - they just have to start!! - but without ALL 3 - they will never start:sigh:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm wondering if there wasn't a piece of dirt jamming the needle, and that's why it leaked. Then by tapping it you freed whatever it was up, but then it proceeded into the carb a created a blockage.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

K-B has a very good point:wave: - if its a "floating piece of lint in the carb" - you should still get some kind of 1/2 hearted start with the "fuel down the plug hole" approach. If it sorta starts then dies - try a few more times (sometimes you can be lucky and the floating lint will get sucked thru the fuel system and clear) - if after a few attempts - all you get is 1/2 hearted starts and coughs - you will need to clean out the carburettor / jets & passages :sigh:

If you go down this route - be very careful not to loose any little bits :4-thatsba and to be sure you can recall exactly where all the bits came from so you reassemble correctly. 

Don't worry if you never actually find the offending piece of material - they are often tiny and I have hardly ever actually found the offending blockage - it seems to be the process of stripping, blowing out and reassembling that gets the little bit if lint moved and all is well afterwards


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

it might be the gas filter leaking or a fuel line. if thats all it is, put a new gas filter on and if its a fuel line leaking, take a small tubing cutter and cut the bad piece out and install a new piece of line with 2 compression fittings. it wont be that expensive, if thats what it is.
________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

